# A mounting plate tutorial by BobJ3



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Before our late Forum Contributor BobJ3 passed he was working on a tutorial on mounting plates. He asked me to write it for him because he liked the way I presented information and this was difficult for him. BJ's legacy continues.









One of the most useful tools with a router is a mounting plate. Many people use them in the table and never give them another thought. Mounting plates like the inexpensive Grizzly T10432047 make it easy to build specialty jigs, here are some tips.








Use your mounting plate to guide off a fence.














Cut down a mounting plate to make an over sized sub base plate for your router. This can be done on your table saw. You can also drill holes to attach bearings to make a Router Workshop style mortising jig.

Enlarge the center hole to accept the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style guide bushings.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike I see what he means. You do a good presentation and this is something I can use.

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All credit for this goes to BJ Don. All the photos are his except the Bosch; he told me he wanted this in there but never sent the photo.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I miss that ol' rascal...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kp91 said:


> I miss that ol' rascal...


You're not the only one, Doug....

Thanks for that Mike.

I believe BJ had many routers and had a plate for each one.

His workshop was a delight to visit....


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you Mike for keeping Bobs work going very nice.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Informative article, thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I never got to visit BJ but he sent me a tour of his shop in photos. I thought some might be interested in seeing it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It looks so clean and organized unlike mine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't feel bad Don. Mine is over packed; too many tools in too small a space. It is even worse when companies loan me tools to evaluate like the Excalibur cast iron router table.(I sure was glad to get that out of the congestion!) I have to expand onto the driveway to be able to work. When everything is inside there is not any room to walk let alone work.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always enjoyed your posts, Mike, and this was a very nice thing to do.


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Mike, Glad to see you well again mate. Did you ever get round to sending me those bits?

Al


----------

